# Two Sermons on Revelation 22:20 - James Durham



## JM (Aug 27, 2020)

pdf copy here


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 27, 2020)

What work have these sermons been taken from, as they do not appear to be stand-alone sermons?


----------



## JM (Aug 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> What work have these sermons been taken from, as they do not appear to be stand-alone sermons?


Sorry, no further info available. 






James Durham | Digital Puritan Press







digitalpuritan.net


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 27, 2020)

Below and attached are the note I have on these in the _Collected Sermons of Durham: 61 Sermons_ (Naphtali Press and Reformation Heritage Books, 2018), p. 896.
1. [The following two sermons on Revelation 22:20 first appeared appended to the back of the sixth edition of Durham’s Commentary on Revelation (Glasgow: William Duncan, 1739). Durham taught on that book during the Lord’s Day lecture before sermon, and apparently preached at least twice from the same book. These two sermons appear to have been delivered as those lectures were coming to a close, and are most welcome given the relatively brief comments in the commentary on this verse.]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

